# Best speaker for $500 or less...



## Vargulf

Hey all,
   
  I did a bit of research a few months ago on speakers with the intention of running lossless music through my laptop -> E17 -> (insert good speakers). Primarily the music is for a bedroom to last the next 4 years while studying at uni.
  After initial research the Audioengine A5's looked good for 'nearfield use' and fitted into my budget just. However I have since read other reviews that call them primarily a party speaker. My primary genres r folk, indie, classical, blues etc and I cant stand things that over inflate bass! Can anyone suggest speakers that can integrate with a computer system for great clarity of sound? I would have thought $500 would give me a chance with time and patience....
   
  Cheers for any further tips.


----------



## tzjin

Do you care if they are active or passive?
   
  For active I would advise you take a look at the Swan M200.
   
  For passive speakers, you may want to take a look at the Cambridge Audio S30 or the Arx A1b and get a decent amp like the Emotiva mini- X a-100.
   
  Another thing to consider is the space. If a speaker is rear-ported, it requires at least 6 inches a space from the wall. If these are on your desk, that could pose a problem.


----------



## Lenni

Paradigm Mini Monitor. I'd grab those in an hurry and pair them with a small amp such as the mini-X a-100, or even a small T-Amp. I think you'll enjoy these speakers a lot. I don't think you can find better speakers in the same price range - you may find similar sounding ones, or worse... but better... don't thinks so.
   
  if you prefer powered/active speakers $500 should get you a nice pair of Swan's or Emotiva's.


----------



## Penarin

I've been really curious about these-
   
  MAPLESHADE UPGRADED SIROCCO S30 SPEAKERS
   
  http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/Mapleshade-Upgraded-Sirocco-S30-Speakers-Dark-Oak/productinfo/MOD-S30-OAK/
   
  $495.
   
  Of course you can get the stock / unmodified version for less.


----------



## trog

For a 2.0 w/o sub these Polk RTi6s have very good low end considering their asking price on Egg with free ship
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290252
   
  If u want a T-Amp with selectable inputs - Topping TP22?
http://www.houseofdap.com/topping-tp22-t-amp-tk2050-tc2000-tp2050-digital-amplifier.html
   
  You can also add a nice musically inclined sub (used Hsu STF-2 perhaps?) later down the road (if u really want to)


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

These ADAM A3X are comfortably within your budget.
   
http://www.adam-audio.com/en/pro-audio/products/a3x/description
   
  There is really nothing to beat them in terms of clarity on acoustic music, particularly piano and the human voice.
   
  You could get the sub later when you have more space/money and end up with a powerful first class system.


----------



## willmax

You should also check the KRK Rokits, after auditioning the 5" and 6" I decided to go with the later due to a deeper bass response and to avoid the need of adding a sub-woofer down the track, since you are not keen on a lot of bass maybe the KRK Rokit 5 might be the right one for you.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





lenni said:


> Paradigm Mini Monitor...


 
   
  someone got them... likely it was a head-fier...lol


----------



## AyeVeeN

Quote: 





tzjin said:


> Do you care if they are active or passive?
> 
> For active I would advise you take a look at the Swan M200.
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1 to Swan M200.
   
  Have the mkii's, love em. Audioengine A5s just sounded muddy in comparison to me. I listen to everything from trance to instrumentals, and they sound great for instrumentals (though my instrumentals are mainly just piano music). All types of EDM too but you don't like that genre . Personally made me switch from being a basshead to having more of a neutral preference.
   
  I do have em less than 6 inches away from the wall (like, 4" maybe) and they sound fine to me (they're angled sideways though, pointed towards me and are about a foot behind the monitor, a yard apart from each other).
   
  Personally probably going to get the T200s or the M200 mkiii if I get enough money and switch my mkii's to TV use. Love them that much 
   
  M200 mkii is ~$280, mkiii is ~$400, T200 is ~$700.
   
  M200 mkii -
  http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=swan-m200mkii-active-desktop-loudspeaker-system&products_id=184&osCsid=5e6d283ad04ab1d71a2fbad6c4c727ea
   
  M200 mkiii -
  http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=swan-m200mkiii-active-desktop-loudspeaker-system&products_id=121&osCsid=5e6d283ad04ab1d71a2fbad6c4c727ea
   
  T200b -
  http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=swan-t200b-active-desktop-loudspeaker-system&products_id=78&osCsid=5e6d283ad04ab1d71a2fbad6c4c727ea
   
  By the way, I don't have a subwoofer and I find the bass adequate. At first I didn't like it because I'm used to having like literally wall-rattling bass, but now it sounds so much better with it balanced. I still will probably be adding a subwoofer later on as these only hit ~55hz and I love the 20~40hz freq's for movies and some songs.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





vargulf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did a bit of research a few months ago on speakers with the intention of running lossless music through my laptop -> E17 -> (insert good speakers). Primarily the music is for a bedroom to last the next 4 years while studying at uni.
> After initial research the Audioengine A5's looked good for 'nearfield use' and fitted into my budget just. However I have since read other reviews that call them primarily a party speaker. My primary genres r folk, indie, classical, blues etc and I cant stand things that over inflate bass! Can anyone suggest speakers that can integrate with a computer system for great clarity of sound? I would have thought $500 would give me a chance with time and patience....
> ...


 
  Audioengine A2 is superior to the A5 for treble and mid range.  Unique thing about the A2 is that its 2.75" carbon kevlar woofer actually works as "mid range" driver, which makes this speaker sound insanely good.  Mid range and detail is the strong key with this speaker.  For bedrooms this is good.
   
   
   
  Because I like the A2's sound so much, I'm going to get me another pair for my living room.  Add a 10" subwoofer (Hsu probably).  The A2 speakers have inputs that works as "output", making an easy connection to the sub.


----------



## spiderking31

I have the klipsch 2.1 speaker system, and was in love with them! Give em a try if you can


----------



## runswithaliens

Quote: 





spiderking31 said:


> I have the klipsch 2.1 speaker system, and was in love with them! Give em a try if you can


 
   
  I had the Klipsch 2.1 system and could never get comfortable with way the plastic enclosures resonated affecting the sound coming out of the satellites. Definitely not accurate or even musical in the mids (to my ears). Great for blasting your neighbors in dorm stereo wars or for accentuated gaming violence maybe, and for the price of course not a bad deal... 
   
  Upgraded to JBL LSR2328P active monitors and the difference is night and day. Amazing clarity, musicality and 3D imaging with the JBL's.  They disappear leaving just the music.  Nice to have the bass and treble trim controls on them as well to better fit the acoustics of the listening area; and to be able to set the volume level on them to better match your pre-amp.  Well anyway I like them a lot, and that is just using an E-MU 0404usb as the DAC/Pre-amp - can't wait to hear what they can do once the E-MU is replaced with some higher quality gear. But they are $700/pair new.  However, I think JBL also make a smaller 5" version that would probably be within your budget so it would be worth checking out the reviews on them.


----------



## Vargulf

Thanks all for contributions. I have loads of leads here. I'll check them all out. 
   
  I'd prefer passive speakers so I could upgrade but active might be easier... basically connect them to my E17 and away I go. Not to mention cheaper hopefully.


----------



## blazer78

I would not double amplify speakers. Most of the speakers suggested previously are active speakers or active monitors, they already have an amplifier built into the unit.


----------



## Taowolf51

I'd take a look at used speakers. You can get some amazing speakers/amp for cheap!
   
  I got this amp/speaker setup for  $290, and it never stops blowing me away! (I actually prefer it to my Mark-L D7000).
   
  They also work surprisingly well in very near-field. I moved them forward since I took this picture (and did a number of mods).


----------



## Dyaems

iirc a used magnepan (forgot what model) costs around 500usd hehe... but it wont work with your setup D=


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> iirc a used magnepan (forgot what model) costs around 500usd hehe... but it wont work with your setup D=


 
   
  I was going to recommend that as well (I want a pair so badly), but you're right, it wouldn't work with his situation. The limited space would probably be an issue, plus he'd need a good amp on top of the $500 or so for the speakers.
  There are older maggies for $200 sometimes, though.


----------



## miskatonic grad

I have run the PSB alpha B1 from a T-amp for many years, via an M-audio 2496, Kingrex UD-01 and other computer audio options. For near-field I found it very very good, and have not yet found anything that competes for sitting on my desk while at my computer. when I put this together everyone was telling my to go Axiom and Onkyo, however I found that way too bright, but it is another option which gets some favorable reviews.
   
  What I like is tonal accuracy that seems to extend all the way up, a nice balance in the sound, fantastic detail response, without the traditional bright sound that I would expect. Did I mention the detail.
   
  What I don't like is the Bass, which is it's flaw that makes everything else possible. The bass response is okay near-field and will not be considered over emphasized at all. And will not be missed too much in acoustical performances or in small rooms (like my office).
   
  Of course you should google and audition where possible.


----------



## Headdie

You can still get a pair of Energy RC10 for 220$ from Vanns.
  I just can't tell you how they'd sound nearfield.
   
  In the small, you could pair them with something like a Firestone Big Joe II.
  In the large, you could fetch a vintage receiver anywhere.
   
  That would scale easily,
   
  Have fun,


----------



## Vargulf

Looks very sweet.
   
  Yeah I planned to buy 2nd hand to make the dollar go further. Is there anywhere recommended to buy except for the obvious places like ebay and this forums trade thread?


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





vargulf said:


> Looks very sweet.
> 
> Yeah I planned to buy 2nd hand to make the dollar go further. Is there anywhere recommended to buy except for the obvious places like ebay and this forums trade thread?


 
   
  I've had very good luck with Craigslist, though sometimes it's a crapshoot who you'll run into. So far, I've run into only great people, but I've only bought two things.


----------



## Headdie

The RC10 have very good reviews. I have the RC30, which are the small towers just above, and they sound very good.
   
  If you ever want a Big Joe, I do have one sitting on the shelf. You can PM me.
   
  However, I think that a vintage receiver would scale better.
   
  Quote: 





vargulf said:


> Looks very sweet.
> 
> Yeah I planned to buy 2nd hand to make the dollar go further. Is there anywhere recommended to buy except for the obvious places like ebay and this forums trade thread?


----------

